# Tweeter Cover Removal



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I performed minor surgery on my BIC America DV52CLR center channel speaker this morning. It was a brave move but I figured if I did any permanent damage it would just give me an excuse to get the larger DV62CLR-S. I have attached an image of the speaker to show you what I am talking about. If you look closely you can see a small plastic guard that I assume is there to disperse sound and protect the tweeter. I have heard mixed reviews about tweeters with coverings like this & the subsequent loss of quality in the upper and of the sound spectrum. Tweeters tend to beam sound and I would assume that a covering like this would interfere with that. Hence why I performed the removal today. I have since watched a movie with a lot of dialog to see if I noticed any changes. If anything, the only difference I noticed is a boost in volume from that front tweeter. Clarity seems to remain unchanged.

I would like to hear your opinions on covered/dispersed tweeters. Aside from making my center tweeter more vulnerable to probing fingers, do you think what I did today was a good or bad idea?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Much of this depends on how the Speaker was designed. Paradigm, for instance, truly voice their Speakers with the grills on and believe the best sound is achieved with them on.

As to modifying the part that goes on top of your tweeter, it probably was a safety measure. However, it could also be there for wider dispersion of sound. What matters is if you like the sound better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

